# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Αλονήσσου [Historic photos of Alonissos]

## Nicholas Peppas

The island of *Alonissos* has been the least populated of the Northern Sporades. Yet, she has kept a rather unspoiled environment. Here is a photograph of unknown date and provenance

Small passenger ships connecting all the way to Piraeus started serving the island as early as 1900. Here is an interesting ad from July 20, 1929 advertising the steamship *Panagia* doing the run Piraeus, Karystos, Kyme, Skyros, Skiathos, Skopelos, Glossa, Alonissos.   The inclusion of Glossa (the NW port of Skopelos surprised me as I had never heard such a connection). In the late 1920s, Glossa had 1283 inhabitants, Alonissos 779 (from _Eleutheroudakis' Encyclopedia_ of 1930)

Alonnisos 072029.jpg
Alonissos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στη Γλώσσα τα καράβια έπιαναν μέχρι πρόσφατα, σίγουρα ως το 90 ίσως και αργότερα. 
Σήμερα νομίζω πως δεν πιάνουν πια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στη Γλώσσα τα καράβια έπιαναν μέχρι πρόσφατα, σίγουρα ως το 90 ίσως και αργότερα. 
> Σήμερα νομίζω πως δεν πιάνουν πια.


My surprise stems from the fact that in the 1960s and 1970s the route was Skiathos, Skopelos, Alonissos, without Glossa!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Alonissos περιπου 1977 ο τριγωνικος μολος που ειναι το πλοιο αυγευς κατασκευαστηκε το 1976

alonissos (2).jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Alonissos περιπου 1977 ο τριγωνικος μολος που ειναι το πλοιο αυγευς κατασκευαστηκε το 1976


This is a wonderful picture. Thank you for sharing. Concerning this particualr *Aegeus*, could you please give me more information? In Miramar I found only one RORO Aegeus in the 1970s, built in Perama in 1970, not 1976. She became *Zephyros* in 1992 and *Syros Express* in 1995. Is this the same ship?  1,070 tons, 18 knots

N

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yes is the same boat witch was build in salamis,shipyard argo,in 1970 
length o.a 61,32m
breadth 10m
draught 2,50m
main engines 2 x schwermash karl liebkn (SKL) 8 cyl 2460 bhp
speed 18 knots

----------


## Eng

> Alonissos περιπου 1977 ο τριγωνικος μολος που ειναι το πλοιο αυγευς κατασκευαστηκε το 1976


Καταπληκτική φωτο.. :Wink:

----------


## Eng

> Στη Γλώσσα τα καράβια έπιαναν μέχρι πρόσφατα, σίγουρα ως το 90 ίσως και αργότερα. 
> Σήμερα νομίζω πως δεν πιάνουν πια.


Στη Γλωσσα πιανουν ακομα και σημερα, συγκεκριμένα μόνο το ex-"Χαρουλα". Στη χειμωνιατικη σεζον πιανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα ενω το καλοκαιρι που η γραμμή υποβοηθατε και από ενα ακομη πλοίο ειτε το Saos II που το ειχαμε πριν καποια χρονια ειτε - με το πιο συνηθες - το Jet Ferry, στο λιμανι της Γλωσσας πιανει το ex-Χαρουλα καπου 5 φορες τη βδομαδα.

----------


## captain 83

> Στη χειμωνιατικη σεζον πιανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα ενω το καλοκαιρι που η γραμμή υποβοηθατε και από ενα ακομη πλοίο ειτε το Saos II που το ειχαμε πριν καποια χρονια ειτε - με το πιο συνηθες - το Jet Ferry, στο λιμανι της Γλωσσας πιανει το ex-Χαρουλα καπου 5 φορες τη βδομαδα.


Tον χειμώνα δεν πιάνει μια φορά την εβδομάδα, το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ, αλλά κάθημερινά, εκτός Τρίτης και Σαββάτου, μόνο στην επιστροφή προς Βόλο. Και αυτό έγινε επειδή έχουν αυξηθεί οι ώρες του ταξιδιού λόγω της βλάβης του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ. Διαφορετικά φέτος μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο είχε καθημερινά Σκιάθο-Γλώσσα-Σκόπελο-Αλόννησο. Τώρα που είναι το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ δεν μπαίνει στην Γλώσσα, όπως επισης και το ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ. Το καλοκαίρι η Γλώσσσα έχει καθημερινά δρομολόγια μόνο το πρωί με συμβατικό από Βόλο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλονησος παλι μετα το 1977 αφου οπως ειπαμε υπαρχει ο νεος τριγονικος μολοσ που κατασκευαστηκε το 1976 εγω αυτη την καρτ ποσταλ την εχω απο το 1978 και ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το hotel galaxy το πλοιο που 
βλεπετε ειναι το πολυ πολυαγαπημενο θηρα

negatives (64).jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Εκτός λάθους μου , μήπως η ΓΛΩΣΣΑ είναι στη Σκόπελο και όχι στην Αλόννησο ?????

Γιατί μία Γλώσσα που ξέρω είναι στη Σκόπελο , εκτός αν είναι συνωνυμία

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εκτός λάθους μου , μήπως η ΓΛΩΣΣΑ είναι στη Σκόπελο και όχι στην Αλόννησο ?????
> 
> Γιατί μία Γλώσσα που ξέρω είναι στη Σκόπελο , εκτός αν είναι συνωνυμία


Eίναι στη Σκόπελο

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στη Γλώσσα τα καράβια έπιαναν μέχρι πρόσφατα, σίγουρα ως το 90 ίσως και αργότερα. 
> Σήμερα νομίζω πως δεν πιάνουν πια.


Στη Γλώσσα Σκοπέλου έπιαναν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2009.
Μετά δε γνωρίζω.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το Πατητήρι (το λιμάνι της Αλοννήσου) .... κάποτε από παλιά φωτογραφία

IMGP0141A.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mυθικη φωτογραφια για εμενα που ξερω την αλονησο απο το 1976

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mυθικη φωτογραφια για εμενα που ξερω την αλονησο απο το 1976



Θα ηθελα να επαινεσω δημοσια τον φιλο Κωστα  (_BEN BRUCE_).  Τον θαυμαζω γιατι οταν αλλοι προσπαθουν να βρουν ενα ψεγαδι σε μια ανακοινωση, εκεινος βλεπει την πλατυτερη σημασια της δουλειας και την χαιρεται, την επαινει δημοσια...  Και οταν κανει μια δορθωση, ειναι παντα με τροπο και ευπρεπια...  N

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Θα ηθελα να επαινεσω δημοσια τον φιλο Κωστα  (_BEN BRUCE_).  Τον θαυμαζω γιατι οταν αλλοι προσπαθουν να βρουν ενα ψεγαδι σε μια ανακοινωση, εκεινος βλεπει την πλατυτερη σημασια της δουλειας και την χαιρεται, την επαινει δημοσια...  Και οταν κανει μια δορθωση, ειναι παντα με τροπο και ευπρεπια...  N


Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια nicholas peppas αλλα το μοτο μου ειναι το <εκει που σταματα η γκρινια αρχιζει η απολαυση>

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mυθικη φωτογραφια για εμενα που ξερω την αλονησο απο το 1976


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο της αλονησσου σε καρτ ποσταλ εκδοσης 1977 με θεμα την αναχωριση του ΣΚΥΡΟΣ το ξεφορτωμα του καικιου (γκρι) ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και δυο απο τα τεσσερα mirage 28 που ειχαν εδρα την αλονησσο

negatives (70).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους andronicos, nicholas peppas και τοξοτης

Η καρτ ποσταλ ειναι στα χερια μου απο το 1977

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο απο την αλονησσο του 1979 απο στοπ καρε της οικογενιακης super8 καμερας μας.Ληψη απο το πλοιο Αγ. Γερασιμος

ag gerasimos (1).png

Ειδικη αφιερωση στους andronicos, nicholas peppas και τοξοτης

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ιστορικη φωτο της αλονησσου σε καρτ ποσταλ εκδοσης 1977 με θεμα την αναχωριση του ΣΚΥΡΟΣ το ξεφορτωμα του καικιου (γκρι) ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και δυο απο τα τεσσερα mirage 28 που ειχαν εδρα την αλονησσο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 99699
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στους andronicos, nicholas peppas και τοξοτης
> 
> Η καρτ ποσταλ ειναι στα χερια μου απο το 1977


 
Προφανώς είναι το Πατητήρι ΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΤΟ. Αν δε το έβλεπα στη φωτό δε θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ έτσι.

Είναι μεγάλο πράγμα αυτοί που ήξεραν να θυμούνται και αυτοί που δεν ήξεραν να μαθαίνουν.

Την Αλόννησο τη γνωρίσαμε πέρυσι ( μετά από προτροπή της Έφης και την ευχαριστώ γι αυτό)   και φέτος. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ.

Πρώτα ο Θεός ίσως ξαναπάμε και του χρόνου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν εχει καμια ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ σχεση με την αλονησσο των 70's -80's.Τοτε δεν υπηρχαν ουσιαστικα δρομοι και δεν ειχε γινει η επελαση των καταστροφικων για το νησιωτικο τοπιο ΙΧ υποτυπωδης χωματινος δρομος για την παλια πολη της  αλοννησου, κατεστραμενη απο τον σεισμο, τοτε ολο χαλασματα μονο κατι γερμανοι εκαναν κατι ανακατασκευες γκρεμισμενων σπιτιων,και την μαρπουντα, για το ξενοδοχειο, και ασφαλτος για το βοτση.Η μεταφορα ανθρωπων και εμπορευματων γινοταν με τις βαρκες που ηταν αραγμενες στο μικρο μολαρακι διπλα απο το μεγαλο <Λ>τακτικη συνδεση με πατητηρι.Οι βαρκες τις εποχης ηταν οι Αγγελα,Γιωτα, Ντινα,Δεσποινα,Μαρινα,Αλονησσος,Μαριαννα(αεροψυκτη  ),Αγ.Νικολαος και καποιες αλλες που δεν θυμαμαι.Ο κεντρικος δρομος στο πατητηρι ουσιαστικα εγινε ασφαλτινος το 1979 και ερχοταν το ιστορικο ΦΓ Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας και εφερνε χαλικι και οτι αλλο για να φτιαχτει ο δρομος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν εχει καμια ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ σχεση με την αλονησσο των 70's -80's.Τοτε δεν υπηρχαν ουσιαστικα δρομοι και δεν ειχε γινει η επελαση των καταστροφικων για το νησιωτικο τοπιο ΙΧ υποτυπωδης χωματινος δρομος για την παλια πολη της  αλοννησου, κατεστραμενη απο τον σεισμο, τοτε ολο χαλασματα μονο κατι γερμανοι εκαναν κατι ανακατασκευες γκρεμισμενων σπιτιων,και την μαρπουντα, για το ξενοδοχειο, και ασφαλτος για το βοτση.Η μεταφορα ανθρωπων και εμπορευματων γινοταν με τις βαρκες που ηταν αραγμενες στο μικρο μολαρακι διπλα απο το μεγαλο <Λ>τακτικη συνδεση με πατητηρι.Οι βαρκες τις εποχης ηταν οι Αγγελα,Γιωτα, Ντινα,Δεσποινα,Μαρινα,Αλονησσος,Μαριαννα(αεροψυκτη  ),Αγ.Νικολαος και καποιες αλλες που δεν θυμαμαι.Ο κεντρικος δρομος στο πατητηρι ουσιαστικα εγινε ασφαλτινος το 1979 και ερχοταν το ιστορικο ΦΓ *Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας* και εφερνε χαλικι και οτι αλλο για να φτιαχτει ο δρομος.


*Πλωταρχης Μπλεσσας*, πλοιο του Χριστου Σαρλη (1911−1982,  συγγενης _BEN BRUCE_;
 Νομιζω)
Απο βιβλιο της Γ. Χαρλαυτη   http://books.google.com/books?id=xLc...page&q&f=false

Blessas.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σωστο και το πλοιο και η συγγενεια.Η συγγραφεας ειναι κορη του κουμπαρου των γονεων μου Βασ. Χαρλαυτη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια της Αλονησσου, μαλλον του 1962 η 1963

Alonissos2.jpg

Αυτη η φωτογραφια καθως και πολλες αλλες που ανεβαζω αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο ειναι παρμενες απο τον πρωτο Τουριστικο Οδηγο της Ελλαδας που εκδοθηκε το 1962 και 1965 και στον οποιο ειχα την τυχη να ημουν συνεργατης (1963−66) στα νεανικα χρονια της ζωης μου 

T@.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι απολυτα σπανια και δειχνει το πατητηρι πριν τον μεγαλο σεισμο οταν ηταν ενα απλο ψαροχωρι και οχι η σημερινη <πρωτευουσα> του νησιου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> H φωτο ειναι απολυτα σπανια και δειχνει το πατητηρι πριν τον μεγαλο σεισμο οταν ηταν ενα απλο ψαροχωρι και οχι η σημερινη <πρωτευουσα> του νησιου


Κωστα και Αντωνη

Μια και υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο σας ανεβαζω εδω (κατ' εξαιρεσιν) τον χαρτη της εποχης απο τον ιδιο *Τουριστικο Οδηγο* μαζι με δυο σελιδες για την Αλονησσο.  Πεστε μου ποσο εχει αλλαξει το νησι μια και δεν το εχω επισκεφθει ποτε


Al1.jpg

Al2.jpg
Al3.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλο ενα ντοκουμεντο απο τον nicholas peppas για το αγαπημενο νησι που τοσο εχει αλλαξει σημερα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ειδυλλιακη Αλλονησος της δεκαετιας του 1970 γι τον φιλο   _BEN BRUCE_. Απο το αμερικανικο Ebay (ακομη ανοικτη για αγορα)


Alonissos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση και την πανεμορφη φωτο.Στη φωτο ειναι η στενη βαλα αλλο ενα απο τα αρκετα ψαροχωρια της αλονησου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικη φωτο της αλονησου πριν περιπου 35 χρονια με τονισμενες τις χαρες τις

scan0004.jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον καλο φιλο απο τις ΗΠΑ nicholas peppas με τα τοσα ωραια μας ανεβαζει

----------


## τοξοτης

> Eυχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση και την πανεμορφη φωτο.Στη φωτο ειναι η στενη βαλα αλλο ενα απο τα αρκετα ψαροχωρια της αλονησου


 
Το μαγαζί που φαίνεται (προς τα αριστερά ) είναι της <ΤΑΣΙΑΣ> ή εκείνο είναι αριστερότερα ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Iστορικη φωτο της αλονησου πριν περιπου 35 χρονια με τονισμενες τις χαρες τις
> 
> scan0004.jpg
> 
> Ειδικη αφιερωση στον καλο φιλο απο τις ΗΠΑ nicholas peppas με τα τοσα ωραια μας ανεβαζει


Τι να πω... Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Με εχετε μαθει τοσα πραγματα για την Ελλαδα που αφησα πριν απο 39 χρονια, και που δεν ξερω πια... BEN BRUCE το αρθρα σου και οι φωτογραφιες σου με κανουν να σκεπτομαι οτι ειναι καιρος να αφησω το βιβλια και να ερθω στην Ελλαδα για 2−3 μηνες ενα καλοκαιρι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποψη απο το πατητηρι αλονησου μεσα απο το διαφημιστικο φυλαδιο του ξενοδοχειου galaxy.Toυ ξενοδοχειου που δεν λειτουργει πια εδω και 12 χρονια στο οποιο οποιος εμενε εφευγε παντα σαν φιλος και οχι σαν πελατης

scan0008.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Iστορικη καρτ ποσταλ Αλονησου απο την δεκαετια του 80.Μπροστα ειναι τα περαματα Δυο αδελφια και Αγιος Ιωαννης το τουριστικο πισω ειναι το ιουλια

scans2013 (113).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το Ο/Γ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΜΕΡΛΙΝ, γνωστο απο την ατυχη καταληξη του το 1972, στο Πατητηρι Αλονησσου το 1965,μετα το σεισμο για προσφορα βοηθειας22007862_10210379669065118_7006583622304495973_n.jpg

----------

